# Feeding corries and bettas



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I know lots of people out there have corries in a tank with a sorority or with a single boy or girl. I want to know how do you feed the corries so the bettas don't eat it all? I have 6 females and 6 pandas. Feeding for the girls is easy enough. For the pandas, not so much.

I've dropped bits of algae wafer in the bottom, let a few bloodworms drop to the bottom when I feed the girls their weekly bloodworm feast, or shrimp pellets. The pandas seem hungry, the girls look fat.

How do YOU handle feeding time?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Well my cories are active feeders Bottom feeder pellets are good.


----------



## GaspeGirl (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi there Silverfang and Choclatebetta

That is a really good question! I have my betta Anthony and 8 pygmy cories in my 16g tank. And SF you are so right, the bettas will try to grab the food whenever it's fishly possible! At first I really thought the cories might starve to death or languish! So I used to cup Anthony, feed the little fellas, and then release Anthony - all for a worthwhile cause of course, but oh so tedious! Also, I used to wait until the betta was distracted with the "other" betta in the tank glass (none other than Mr. A of course) then hurriedly feed the catfish. 

Now, over time, I have found the best method that worked for me was a combination of the above and sinking pellets. I bought the NLS "Grow" formula, wait until Anthony is engrossed in his own reflection, add some pellets, then give them a poke to help them sink before he even knows what is going on. So far, it's the winning choice! BTW, I really like the panda cories, I would love to add them with the pygmies but I am not sure about the dynamics. Now with 6 females, it is going to be extra tricky. I am not certain of a surefire way to make sure they all get their fair share, but maybe some method to separate them??


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I feed in the evening before bed, pellets first, then sinking wafers and then shut off the lights. The cories prefer to eat in the dark and the bettas seem to not see the food in the dark?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I've taken to tossing 3 shrimp pellets in the downpour from the filter. I feed them just before I go to bed.

Cupping is not an option (6 girls every night?) and I don't have flakes.

I feed the girls NLS grow, they seem to have trouble with larger pellets. I tried a bit of algae wafer earlier today. They rooted eagerly- but Piggie girls were fighting over it till I fished it out.

I can only hope tossing them in the water like that helps.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

my girls always went for the sinking wafers. i ended up feeding fewer flakes or pellets, and a couple of extra sinking wafers.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

registereduser said:


> I feed in the evening before bed, pellets first, then sinking wafers and then shut off the lights. The cories prefer to eat in the dark and the bettas seem to not see the food in the dark?


This is like what I do too. But I feed my Bettas in the morning and the Cory Cats get a snack with some flakes or pellets that reach the bottom. But then at night I turn out the lights right before bed and drop in some sinking bottom feeder pellets or waffers.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

registereduser said:


> and the bettas seem to not see the food in the dark?



Mine see well enough to dive bomb the pellets and eat all three before the poor corries can. Darn piggies.


----------



## 12thletter (Jan 5, 2012)

I feed my sorority on one side of the tank and while they are eating drop pellets/wafers. I will often shut off the lights also.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I feed my gals at the top, then I take a pinch of flakes and put my hand in the water all the way to the bottom. My cories are mean though, I have a female betta that likes to rub up against them and she likes to rest with them and they chase her off.


----------



## gn3ranger (Jul 7, 2012)

I just put in a plastic mesh divider during feeding time Doesn't seem to bother the fishies they get their fill i take out the divider then they swim off to where ever they want to lol.

Or if im feeling sort of lazy I Put in betta pellets wait for my betta to go for them then toss in the shrimp pellets on the other side of the tank for the cories really hard so they sink instantly and the betta gets to distracted to know what to do by that time the cories are already muching on some shrimp pellets


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

so. I tried pushing some shrimp pellets into the substrate. 4 of my girls were hunting like ravenous dogs. *sigh*


----------

